# Sneak attack.....bombed by Smokinj



## gsmach1 (May 14, 2008)

So here I am typical day coming home from a hard day at work. I walk up to my doorstep and see a box in my mailbox. I think to myself great I received the Digital Hygrometer that Smokinj very generously offer to send me. I open the package thinking it was safe and just then...........................KABOOOOOOOMMMMMMMM!!!!! Hours later when I finally woke up from the blast I stood up and shook the dust off myself and find this huge bag of sweet cigars. Not only did I find out that my humidity is just fine at 68% with that great digital hygrometer Smokinj sent me (stupid analog hygrometer had me worried), but I now have these awesome cigars to add to my first humidor which was all lonely with only a few cigars in it. I am completely speechless I will let the pictures speak for themselves. Thanks brother!!  I don't know how but I will find a way to repay you...


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Awesome hit!!


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Them's some nice sticks. I bet the Opus X won't see the light of day for awhile. :lol:


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

Very nice. Smokenj is asking for it.


----------



## HTOWNBLKGOLFR (May 1, 2007)

that's cool ..... very nice selection ...


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

OMFG......that was a BOMB!!!!


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Sweet hit!! Smokinj strikes again!!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Serious bomb there! Way to go David!!!


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

Nice hit! No such thing as a safe package sent by a BOTL....


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Smokinj...just keeps on tickin...


----------



## Camacho Junior (May 29, 2008)

That man is on a rampage!!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

He's just Truckin along


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

wow nice hit


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Yep!! David has hit again!!


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

Yep the train just keeps on a rollin'!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Yet another great hit from Smokinj!!!


----------



## Gumby (Jul 3, 2008)

Wow! He smoked you good. :redface:


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

looks tasty! enjoy...


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

Very nice...


----------



## buttah (Jun 9, 2008)

Man nice hit! You didn't check the box for wires or anything? Just stuck your neck out there thinking it was safe. You were lucky to survive an explosion of that magnitude.


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Seriously!>?!?!?!? Smokingj needs to be stopped!


----------



## SmokinJoe (Apr 7, 2007)

That's a great selection - enjoy them! David knows how to throw a bomb!!:biggrin:


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

David is there anything you dont have? Great hit!


----------



## Christopher The Great (Jun 3, 2008)

Nice hit!


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Very nice! Make sure you salt test the hygrometer as it may not be totally accurate. I have one of the Prometheus ones just like that (oddly, also given to me by David), and it was off a bit. Other than that it works great!


----------



## mountchuck (May 30, 2008)

Very nice hit!


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Nice hit. David you are one crazy BOTL


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Sweet hit!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Very nice hit.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Just amazing!! Where does he find the time for all this trading and bombs??


----------



## dj5213 (Apr 7, 2008)

man those are some nice sticks!!! welcome to the group that has been destroyed by Smokinj!haha


----------



## Poss253a (Oct 14, 2007)

Nice hit!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

amazing hit


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

what a hit!!!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Great hit!!


----------

